# Minecraft Glas färben



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (7. März 2012)

*Minecraft Glas färben*

Hi,

ich suche nun schon seit Stunden nach einer Mod um Glas zu färben, habe es aber nicht hingekriegt eine solche zu installieren. 

Man muss für alle den "Modloader" downloaden, der immer abstürzt, wenn ich es versuche.
(Nach der [Minecraft Tutorial] Fancy Pack Mod installieren - YouTube Anleitung)

 Nach rund 40 Versuchen habe ich wirklich keine Lust mehr. Kennt ihr einen Mod der einfach mit dem MC Patcher oder einer anderen (einfachen) Art zu installieren ist?

PS. Wenn jemand Neuigkeiten zu einer aktuellen Meine Kraft Version hat, teilt sie mir bitte mit


----------



## Luciferian7 (8. März 2012)

guck mal ob du bei bukkit.org was findest wäre mir die einzige möglichkeit wo man was findet zumindest was auch funktioniert


----------

